# Hi Everyone! I am excited to be here!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kel! We have more urban beekeepers than rural in Florida. It is actually encouraged by the state to displace unwanted sub-species and for pollination.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Welcome :gh:


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

Welcome Kel! If honeybees are where you interests truly lie, then there sno reason not to jump right in. Go for it!

Brian


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I used to live in West Seattle on 26th Ave. I wasn't a honeybee keeper at that time, but would have no hesitation setting up a couple of hives if I was back there again. If you are interested in the regulations, here is a link:
http://pugetsoundbees.org/resources/beekeeping-laws/#Seattle


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations on the Mason Bees and welcome to Beesource, Kel. Did you build the hive yourself or buy a commercial one? There seems to be a wide variety available from suppliers!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
There are bees in almost every city. If you see a bee, chances are its hive is less than 3 miles away.
There are even people who keep beehives in apartment buildings, on balconies, & roof tops.


----------

